# Senpo: Mokuton: Shinsūsenju



## Coldhands (Feb 20, 2013)

Just..... Holy fuck....

Look at the scale of that thing... It even dwarfs Bijuu and PS EASILY...

Most powerful jutsu we'v seen so far? At least BY FAR the biggest thing we'v seen.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Feb 20, 2013)

Absolutely. No matter what the fuck it does, it?s going to be the most epic jutsu ever. 

Hashirama hype - justified.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, not a huge fan of its design, like a giant peacock.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Feb 20, 2013)

*Holy shit!! Shinsuusenju wow!*

It dwarfed the fucking big Kyuubi.. 
The 1st certainly was a Chakra monster!


----------



## Bonney (Feb 20, 2013)

Insane, the scale of the jutsu is absolutely unreal. Is this what caused the valley possibly?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2013)

Madara: Look at my bitchin susanoo it has 4 arms 

Hashi: Cool story bro


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Feb 20, 2013)

lol Kurama looks like a toy (breed, not object) dog compared to that thing. Hashirama is definitely Naruto next benchmark.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Naruto is gonna fail hard at surpassing Hashirama.

I don't think he really needs to anyway. There's no one that monstrous around anymor... oh shit Sasuke!


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah... This takes Hashirama to a whole another fucking level. Any ideas what it might be able to do?


----------



## Magician (Feb 20, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah... This takes Hashirama to a whole another fucking level. Any ideas what it might be able to do?



 Slap the shit out of him


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I could imagine that every arm is able to swing around and attack. Similar to when Oro used his snake arms to attack. Just much bigger, stronger and ridiculously more intimidating.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 20, 2013)

That page was astonishing man. God of shinobi indeed.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoot out all of those branches? Yea well Naruto really has shit on Hashirama... even with the Kyuubi mode.. Prime Nagato maybe can be near the same level.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

amazing jutsu.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 20, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah... This takes Hashirama to a whole another fucking level. Any ideas what it might be able to do?



bitch slap the enemy a thousand times?


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 20, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Slap the shit out of him





jgalt7 said:


> bitch slap the enemy a thousand times?





Shinsuusenju just slapping the shit out of PS.


----------



## SonicTron (Feb 20, 2013)

It looks like some sort of massive sealing summon.  I would venture to guess that it will 

1) split kyuubi apart from the susanoo 
2) seal kyuubi
3) dispel susanoo summon
4) render madara's sharingan useless in its presence somehow
5) end the fucking battle


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Feb 20, 2013)

Mmm it big and all but I have to see what it does to Mega Kyuubi.  As wise man once said. Size is not ever thing.

I just wish we did not go into another flashback.I wath to see what happen when they hit.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 20, 2013)

How is CyberConnect2 going to do that in Storm 4? The Ougi must be damn epic.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 20, 2013)

There's no way that statue is gonna move effiently in a combat.


----------



## Klue (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope it possesses Preta Path's absorption ability.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> I hope it possesses Preta Path's absorption ability.



perhaps it has a sealing ability.
who knows if thats the sage version RS himself used.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 20, 2013)

Thats probably the jutsu RS used to fight Juubi.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> How is CyberConnect2 going to do that in Storm 4? The Ougi must be damn epic.



CyberConnect2 got plenty of practice in with Asura's wrath


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder...

Can Edo Madara use it? I mean, he has infinite chakra and Hashirama's face implanted. Would this mean he's over-god tier now?


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

first, we see SM kabuto and now SM hashirama........... SM naruto lol


----------



## Virys (Feb 20, 2013)

Well


----------



## chauronity (Feb 20, 2013)

Virys said:


> Well



Yup. Read that and you can decipher all of it's skills.

Hungry path abilities are almost 100% confirmed.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bakusaiga said:


> Um,



wow.  are you saying this is hashirama's ritual to control the tailed beast summons?  is this how he is able to control all the tailed beasts?  through their natural energies from his sage mode? :amazed  a gedo mazo type thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2013)

darthpsykoz said:


> *Prime Nagato maybe can be near the same level.*


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe every hand can cast an individual jutsu..lol..


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 20, 2013)

Bakusaiga said:


> Um,



Woah woah woah! Do we have a reference on here O_O


----------



## Yuna (Feb 20, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> I wonder...
> 
> Can Edo Madara use it? I mean, he has infinite chakra and Hashirama's face implanted. Would this mean he's over-god tier now?


He doesn't have infinite Chakra. The Chakra just regenerates over time. Also, it's heavily implied you need Mokuton Sage Mode for it and Madara has yet to use Mokuton Sage Mode.

It's possible, were edo!Madara to be pitted against edo!Hashirama, that edo!Madara not possessing Mokuton Sage Mode is the one thing that would allow Hashirama to still beat him or at least put up a good fight.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats probably the jutsu RS used to fight Juubi.



thought about it as well it might be even be the size of full powered juubi. And it seems to fit the buddhistic tone of RS as well.
we'll have to see how the statue handles the kyubii.


----------



## RandomLurker (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a mythology reference.

It refers to the Bodhisattva , who was said to have been granted a thousand hands and eleven heads due to her efforts at helping so many people.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 20, 2013)

It even bigger than a mountain near it, it will shit on Konoha


----------



## chutulu (Feb 20, 2013)

reminded me of this .

the slapping will be epic !


----------



## lo0p (Feb 20, 2013)

^was just about to say that.  Yeah, it reminds me of Asuma's friend from the fire temple's attack, times a million.


----------



## Untitled (Feb 20, 2013)

Bakusaiga said:


> Um,


Literally first thing I thought when I read this(other than "HOLY SHIT ASDASDASDASD"). He even made these(or something like them) as Juubi. Kishi's been playing some Yugioh confirmed.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 20, 2013)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Maybe every hand can cast an individual jutsu..lol..



That would be a nice part of it's abilities and i would love it.

Some hands performing jutsu
Some doing taijutsu
Some doing some other shit.

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 20, 2013)

Godly. "His justsu were on a different scale" -Madara.
Now we know why Madara never tried to battle Hashi again after his defeat in VOTE 



Addy said:


> first, we see SM kabuto and now SM hashirama........... SM naruto lol


Why lol? SM Naruto > SM Kabuto.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 20, 2013)

Its going to use gatling punch.


----------



## Bissen (Feb 20, 2013)

Bakusaiga said:


> Um,



Might as well be saying: "Move all your creatures and your hand to the Graveyard. Game fucking over."


----------



## dungsi27 (Feb 20, 2013)

It can be strong,but I bet its a boring one.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 20, 2013)

It makes the full Kyuubi look like a bug. 
Though I dunno about it being bigger than the Juubi.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 20, 2013)

this guy is on a different level. damn!


----------



## lathia (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder how much bigger to PS it is.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Feb 20, 2013)

*Super Ninja Fighter IV: Arcade Edition*

Thousand Hand Slap, E. Honda style.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2013)

Too bad we don't know what it does.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Too bad we don't know what it does.



It rapes


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2013)

The one thing this thread has taught me is that size is what really matters.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 20, 2013)

I think Stablized PS is about the size of Hashiramas summon. But this Kyuubi Clad is just simply kyuubi size with Susano-o armor on it. But despite that. This shit is fucking colossal. And I am not impressed. Kishi seems to make someone stronger is by giving them bigger and badder techniques.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I think Stablized PS is about the size of Hashiramas summon. But this Kyuubi Clad is just simply kyuubi size with Susano-o armor on it. But despite that. This shit is fucking colossal. And I am not impressed. Kishi seems to make someone stronger is by giving them bigger and badder techniques.



you are wrong.the full sized PS is the size of the kyubii armored one.you can see it has the same shape as well around the kyubii.Madara took the perfect PS and enveloped the kyubii in it.
that summon is perhaps bigger than the juubi,perhaps even at the size of complete Juubi for all we know.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 20, 2013)

It is actually on a comparable level to the Juubi. It's fucking retarded.
On a scale starting from 1000:

1000: The Juubi
1000: Senpou: Mokuton Shinsuusenju
100: 100% Kyuubi
100: Legged Giant Final Susano'o/Perfect Susano'o
50: Giant Final Susano'o
33.33: Bijuu Mode/50% Kurama and the 8 Bijuu
3.33: Final Susano'o
2.22: Complete/Incomplete Susano'o

Complete Juubi is probably bigger than Senpou: Mokuton Shinsuusenju.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, until the time its abilities are shown, I'm still reserving supermassive destructive ability to ultimate giant bijuudama and meteor shower


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah that jutsu is fucking crazy. It reminds me of Netero's power in Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Nuuskis (Feb 20, 2013)

It's big, so what? It's only half the size of Chibaku Tensei if even that.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 20, 2013)

50% Kurama was trashing a fair portion of it.
100% Kurama is 3x bigger than 50% Kurama.
Senjpou: Mokuton Shinsuusenju is 10x Bigger than 100% Kurama.

So it's more like Shinsuusenju is 2x Bigger than Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Nuuskis (Feb 20, 2013)

Cryorex said:


> 50% Kurama was trashing a fair portion of it.
> 100% Kurama is 3x bigger than 50% Kurama.
> Senjpou: Mokuton Shinsuusenju is 10x Bigger than 100% Kurama.
> 
> So it's more like Shinsuusenju is 2x Bigger than Chibaku Tensei.




That area where Kyuubi comes out doesn't look that big portion of Chibaku Tensei.

Also I'm interested to hear what makes you think 100% Kyuubi is exactly 3 times bigger than 50%.

And try to compare Chibaku Tensei's and Shinsuusenju's size to those mountains/hills near them. If the landscape in both situations is in the same proportion of course.


----------



## Corax (Feb 20, 2013)

Jutsu design is nice. Effectiveness?Cant say. It is big,yes,but seems like EMS Madara defeated it somehow since their battle ended in a sword clash.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 20, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> It rapes



Wasn't Madara pierced by sword? In Obito's flashback we even saw that a younger Madara applied Hashi's DNA to his wound from VoTE which reflects him being pierced. If he was defeated by this jutsu then he would be simply squashed like a bug.

But yeah, the "rape" potential of a multiple mountain sized thing with over thousand arms is pretty much unmatched.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Feb 20, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> wow.  are you saying this is hashirama's ritual to control the tailed beast summons?  is this how he is able to control all the tailed beasts?  through their natural energies from his sage mode? :amazed  a gedo mazo type thing.



i have a feeling that kyuubi is about to be free'd from madara's control. and perhaps sealed within that statue.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Naruto is gonna fail hard at surpassing Hashirama.
> 
> I don't think he really needs to anyway. There's no one that monstrous around anymor... oh shit Sasuke!



Are you serious? The only reason he hasn't done what Hashirama has is because he doesn't know any jutsu that can produce something that large, and not for a lack of power.

Judging from what happens to Zetsu when he comes in contact with Naruto's chakra, If Naruto had a Mokuton, he'd be more advanced than Hashirama.


----------



## TheMaskedMan (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashi: Us fighting is a slap to our brothers and nakama!

Madara: "Fuck you bro"

Hashi: "...." *Shin suusenju* "...Then you desevre a thousand BITCH slaps"


----------



## Danzio (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama is a boss. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 20, 2013)

SonicTron said:


> It looks like some sort of massive sealing summon.  I would venture to guess that it will
> 
> 1) split kyuubi apart from the susanoo
> 2) seal kyuubi
> ...



You forgot...

6) cure world hunger
7) end the cycle of hatred
8) redeem Sasuke
9) solo Itachi


----------



## Soljah (Feb 20, 2013)

No wonder everyone is tryna have his DNA @_@.  Why is Tsunade so fodder compared to him?!  ALso why isn't Yamato this awesome?!


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 20, 2013)

What the hell is wrong with Hashirama? At this point I'm just waiting for him to go Super Saiyan.


----------



## pararemix (Feb 20, 2013)

Soljah said:


> No wonder everyone is tryna have his DNA @_@.  Why is Tsunade so fodder compared to him?!  ALso why isn't Yamato this awesome?!



Somehow, the strongest shinobi ever, and a woman of the famed Uzumaki clan, gave birth to a fodder whose name we don't even know. He then fathered Tsunade.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Feb 20, 2013)

chutulu said:


> reminded me of this .



Me too



tupadre97 said:


> It reminds me of Netero's power in Hunter x Hunter.



You're right.



Virys said:


> Well



Thanks. I like how the goal to "alleviate the world of suffering" fits Hashirama and the Younger Son's descendants.



RandomLurker said:


> It's a mythology reference.
> 
> It refers to the Bodhisattva , who was said to have been granted a thousand hands and eleven heads due to her efforts at helping so many people.



Thanks.



SonicTron said:


> It looks like some sort of massive sealing summon.  I would venture to guess that it will
> 
> 1) split kyuubi apart from the susanoo
> 2) seal kyuubi
> ...



I agree on separating the Kyuubi and Susano'o.

And on sealing the Kyuubi. Although I expected Yamoto's technique to happen when those mokuton hands appeared out of the ground.


----------



## oprisco (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue Bomber said:


> You forgot...
> 
> 6) cure world hunger
> 7) end the cycle of hatred
> ...



fixed for you


----------



## Krippy (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to wait till it actually does something before passing judgement


----------



## Ichiurto (Feb 20, 2013)

Sasuke can have Rinn'egan.. Let's give Naruto Mokuton. 

Than again nah.. He'd probably just create sticks with it.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 20, 2013)

for god sake take away hashiramas blood limit and he has nothing as all his jutsu are based on wood element so on his blood limit.... give naruto this blood limit and he too will do such stuff >_> not mention that his wood element would be enchanted with kuramas life force chakra...

its kinda not fair to compare if both chars are not on the same ground... anyway hashirama has to use such jutsu to stop kurama.... while mito defeated kurama with just one powerfull selaing jutsu xD I cant wait for mito to appear


----------



## Olympian (Feb 20, 2013)

I`m glad I wasn`t the only one that immediatly thought this was a similar design with

Originally Posted by chutulu  
reminded me of this se.

I _hate_ that it was never in the Manga, likely my favorite close combat technique of the whole show. Those Chiriku/Asuma shots were awesome.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

It really makes me wonder how Naruto can possibly surpass him.

Bigger Rasengans and having the Kyuubi can't match that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

It was awesome and impressive, kudos to Kishi for drawing that in full detail. 



Rei Shingetsu said:


> How is CyberConnect2 going to do that in Storm 4? The Ougi must be damn epic.



In CC2 we trust.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 20, 2013)

Bakusaiga said:


> Um,



Rolf, is it even named "Senju". Kishi you used sharingan to copy yugioh cards.

Madara: crap i don't have the 5 pieces of exodia in my hand.

And i'm such a nerd because if i used a ritual monters deck, that card is a must.

I told ya humans, naruto is but a mere copy of yugi-oh. Only original character is Teuchi.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It really makes me wonder how Naruto can possibly surpass him.
> 
> Bigger Rasengans and having the Kyuubi can't match that.


create a planetary rasengan of Shinsuusenju size.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 20, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> CyberConnect2 got plenty of practice in with Asura's wrath



Exactly what I was thinking.


*Spoiler*: _Asura's Wrath spoilers_ 



My first thoughts when seeing Shinsusenju were:

Holy shit! Chakravartin is that you?




Then I remembered how based in Buddhist mythology _Asura's Wrath_ is, and figured Kishi really took from that... and we know the Rinnegan's techniques are also derived from said Buddhist mythology.

I'd totally be for the idea that Rikudo-Sennin's Sennin mode was something similar.


----------



## RandomLurker (Feb 20, 2013)

I already explained this thing on page 2, but I guess nobody bothered to notice, so I'll just quote myself:


RandomLurker said:


> It's a mythology reference.
> 
> It refers to the Bodhisattva , who was said to have been granted a thousand hands and eleven heads due to her efforts at helping so many people.


----------



## vered (Feb 20, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Asura's Wrath spoilers_
> ...



perhaps it was RS Sennin mode or something close as it seems to be buddhistic derived.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 20, 2013)

That thing shits mountains.

"Madara ripped apart some mountains? Aw man, oh well... *grabs newspaper*"


But really, it looks way too big and bulky. I guess that's how Madara still stood a fighting chance against it, it probably can't move all that effectively in combat.
Still beastly as all hell though.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Feb 20, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Naruto is gonna fail hard at surpassing Hashirama.
> 
> I don't think he really needs to anyway. There's no one that monstrous around anymor... oh shit Sasuke!



All naruto needs is the FTG and he surpasses pretty much everyone including hashirama... There is no way around it at this point IMO...


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm fine with the scale.

People wanted them to be gods so they decided to be gods.

But seriously. That thing is actually bigger than Jubi, at least twice as big. It's a monster.

Do you guys remember when Danzo told Sasuke that compared to Itachi's Tsukiyomi he was as far beneath him as the land is beneath the sky?

Yeah, Hashirama means it literally.



BDProductions34 said:


> Slap the shit out of him



When you say that, I'm reminded of this.



Which then led my mind to this.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 20, 2013)

PS Stabalized is the only thing that can compare to it in size. Its almost as big. But that Thousand hand packback of its is rediculous.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Feb 20, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> PS Stabalized is the only thing that can compare to it in size. Its almost as big. But that Thousand hand packback of its is rediculous.



It's bigger than the Perfect Susano'o if you count the hands height.

It's funny though, there's one other technique that is on that scale. Done by a genin.

Chapter 336
Chapter 336

Think about it if he stood up.

Not that size, but in the same scale and order of magnitude.


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 20, 2013)

Couple thousand hands = millions of years of pain.

Madara's ass got destroyed, so he had to resort to a Zetsu body so he didn't have to poop anymore.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 20, 2013)

it was awesome so fucking awesome


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 20, 2013)

I know what his next move will be. 

*Senpo: Gatling Gun!!*


----------



## Summers (Feb 20, 2013)

what does it do.


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 20, 2013)

Imagine that thing being sucked into Itachi's bottle. Hard to miss a thing that big with the Totsuka sword, right?


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 20, 2013)

iJutsu said:


> Couple thousand hands = millions of years of pain.
> 
> Madara's ass got destroyed, so he had to resort to a Zetsu body so he didn't have to poop anymore.



Lol so funny.

The Kyuubi is so small compared to it. At first I thought when it first appeared that it wasn't that big but then the next page I was like Holy Shit this thing is fucking huge.

It should have all Mokuton abilities that Hashirama has shown. It shits on everything Jyuubi and down. No one bar Kakashi with killer intent and full knowledge can stop him and thats because of Kamui... wait never mind bringer of darkness.

Then Hashirama was like "Come at me, bro" and Madara was like "arghhhh"

It should have went

Hashirama "Come at me bro"  Madara "Forbidden Uchiha Jutsu, Uchiha Art of Run"


Seriously wtf does Madara think he can do against that Skyscraper sized ... no wait



thats Mount Fuji in the background and those skyscrapers aren't as big as it. I'm sure that its atleast 4xs the size of skyscrapers atleast


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 20, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> Imagine that thing being sucked into Itachi's bottle. Hard to miss a thing that big with the Totsuka sword, right?



Hashirama would catch the sword or crush Itachi with one of a thousand hands.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, the moment this technique was unveiled, Hashirama jumped to unsurpassable tier.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 20, 2013)

Where are all the people who thought Hiruzen or Minato were the strongest Hokage...?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2013)

Hiruzen fans have all but given up

If only Minato fans were smart enough to do the same


----------



## Karasu (Feb 20, 2013)

What the hell is that thing


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 20, 2013)

At this point Minato having Sage Mode would make me


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 20, 2013)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Where are all the people who thought Hiruzen or Minato were the strongest Hokage...?



Minato can easily get around something big. Hiruzen really can't.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 21, 2013)

Perfect Susano'o is only a little taller than a fully stood up 100% Kyuubi.
Which means it's still far smaller. Including all the hands and that.
It's 10x Bigger than Perfect Susano'o and 100% Kyuubi.
And it's not bigger than the Juubi. It's around the same size. Which is still insane.
The Complete Juubi will likely be even bigger.

I mean while Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan Madara+100% Kyuubi may be on a level that far surpasses Kage Level.
Sennin Mode Hashirama is a Demi God.

Hell if Madara didn't have the Kyuubi. Hashirama wouldn't even need to use Sage Mode. As they'd be about equal with Hashirama just in Base.

SM Hashirama is way too OP.
> = Good Advantage
>> = Massive Advantage

EMS Madara = Base Hashirama
EMS Madara and 100% Kyuubi > Base Hashirama
EMS Madara+100% Kyuubi >> Base Hashirama
SM Hashirama >> EMS Madara+100% Kyuubi


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright guys, I have a theory.  Remember how Madara's Shattered Heaven jutsu required him and his Susano'o all use handseals, and when it did fucking meteors rained down from the sky?

What if the Shinsuusenju used like, 5,000 handseals all at one time?

Or what if he could fire off continuous jutsu by combining the boosted chakra pool of Sage Mode and the ten thousand hands of shinsuusenju?  5000 simultaneous jutsu.

/verse.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 21, 2013)

Bet its a giant compare to Juubi as well.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2013)

chauronity said:


> There's no way that statue is gonna move effiently in a combat.



It doesn't need to move. That being said I wonder if it can form handseals.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 21, 2013)

Ryuzaki said:


> At this point Minato having Sage Mode would make me


Me too  I actually really want Minato's character to have surpassed everyone without supermassive jutsus owing to these kind of shit.

But sadly you can almost smell it coming. The sage mode I mean.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 21, 2013)

adee said:


> Me too  I actually really want Minato's character to have surpassed everyone without supermassive jutsus owing to these kind of shit.
> 
> But sadly you can almost smell it coming. The sage mode I mean.




I doubt Minato had SM. Wouldn't make sense, why did he not use it against Tobi and Kyubi when they attacked?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 21, 2013)

I was waiting for a "Senju of the Thousand Hands" or "Senju of the Ten Thousand Hands" reference from Kishi.


----------



## Olympian (Feb 21, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hiruzen fans have all but given up
> 
> If only Minato fans were smart enough to do the same



Some of us still survive in this barren wasteland. 

Hope is the last thing to go.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 21, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Hiruzen fans have all but given up*
> 
> If only Minato fans were smart enough to do the same


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 21, 2013)

This fucken manga, I swear...


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 22, 2013)

Hashi's 1000 hands God wood is pretty impressive but I think Madara's SusanKyubi mecha is still more powerfull because it have freaking Kyuubi in it.


----------



## Magician (Feb 22, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Hashi's 1000 hands God wood is pretty impressive but I think Madara's SusanKyubi mecha is still more powerfull because it have freaking Kyuubi in it.



Did you see the size difference?


----------



## HakuGaara (Feb 22, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Just..... Holy fuck....
> 
> Look at the scale of that thing... It even dwarfs Bijuu and PS EASILY...
> 
> *Most powerful jutsu we'v seen so far?* At least BY FAR the biggest thing we'v seen.



Size does not equal power, or even ability for that matter.

Edo Tensai > Shinsūsenju


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 22, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Did you see the size difference?



Did your girl ever tell you that size doesn't matter ? 

if it is then Oro's Hydra will destroy Itachi's Susanoo because it's simply bigger in size. 



I think Hashi wins not just because of raw powers alone, it's because he created will of fire and simply better shinobi than Madara.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 22, 2013)

That thing looked like it could carry Turtle island on its back.


----------



## SilenceOz (Feb 22, 2013)

The size levels of this is ridiculous...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 22, 2013)

chiriku version was good also..[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw7ci5j3YqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kluang (Feb 22, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Just..... Holy fuck....
> 
> Look at the scale of that thing... It even dwarfs Bijuu and PS EASILY...
> 
> Most powerful jutsu we'v seen so far? At least BY FAR the biggest thing we'v seen.



its chakravatin from asura's wrath

the final boss


----------



## left behind (Feb 22, 2013)

i wonder who the fuck would take on a thousand biggest bitchslaps of your life...


----------



## Fear (Feb 22, 2013)

IF it doesn't utterly annihilate the landscape with a simple slap, then I will be severely disappointed.


----------

